
HP Prime: Color Graphing Calculator - protomyth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF8tZP0uKu0
======
acomjean
but does it do RPN? As someone who survived engineering school with a hp32s I
sometimes miss the rpn entry notation. That calculator could do integration
which was awesome.

(RPN was an entry system that used a stack. you pushed the number on the stack
with enter, so to do 4+5, you'd type 4 enter 5 enter then + and the calc would
show 9. entering more numbers would push the 9 onto the stack. Tricky at first
but after a while you couldn't go back. No equals key.

I was a civil engineer but when I started learning computer science the whole
stack concept was clear.

~~~
Zombieball
Yes, word on the street is it does offer RPN (similar to the HP50g which I
imagine this is geared to replace).

